# Wasteland Weekend (California City, CA) [Sep 24-27, 2015]



## Matt Derrick

Hey folks, you've probably seen me post this here before, but this event got deleted in the shuffle of moving back and forth between different event systems, so I'm re-posting it here so we can continue any discussion and hopefully get a few more folks to join us at this event.

*[Sep 24-27, 2015] Wasteland Weekend (California City, CA)*







Join over a thousand attendees coming from all over the the United States (and beyond) to gather in the Southern California desert for a four-day post-apocalyptic festival. Set up camp at our wasteland compound, surrounded by specially-built sets. Costumes are required and post-apocalyptic campsites and vehicles are encouraged. Live for four days in a world pulled straight out of the Mad Max movies and other post-apocalyptic films and games, beyond the grip of so-called civilization.

Top DJs and bands from all over will provide the soundtrack, fire dancers and bonfires will light up the night, and modified vehicles will shake the earth with their engines. Don’t miss it!

This is an ADULTS ONLY event.

Live bands and top DJs from California, Nevada, Arizona and beyond
Combat and stunt performers
Fire dancers, wasteland burlesque, post-apocalyptic-style sideshow and circus acts and more
An armada of post-apocalyptic vehicles driven in from all over the country
Wasteland merchants vending their wares and services in “Bartertown”
Jugger – The post-apocalyptic bloodsport of the future
Vehicle cruises
Themed games, contests, and activities
The event will be held in a fenced-off area in the open desert. Security, portable toilets and sinks will be provided.

All details are subject to change without notice. Be sure to check back later on this site for more entertainment details:

http://wastelandweekend.com

And catch the latest updates on our facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/wastelandweekend


----------



## Matt Derrick

so i'm trying to get an StP camp going there this year. so far it's looking like myself and my two brothers will be attending, and probably 2-4 friends of mine from Los Angeles. I'm probably going to fly in from Austin to LA and drive out to california city (about a 3 hour drive from LA).

@yellowbrickfreeway attended last year and reported back in this thread:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/wasteland-weekend-2014.20862/

all the advance tickets (at cheaper prices) are sold out, but they won't sell out of the final price tickets which are $110 (I heard there's lots of free booze if that helps).


----------



## MolotovMocktail

I'm seriously considering going this year. An StP camp would be great!


----------



## Matt Derrick

MolotovMocktail said:


> I'm seriously considering going this year. An StP camp would be great!



i have a feeling we're going to have a good crew there this year. let me know when you get your tickets, i'll be buying mine around may 15th.


----------



## wombatt

If I can work up money for the tickets I have been wanting to go to wasteland weekend for a While now. Would STP have it's own tribe?


----------



## ellilis

I'd love to go to this if I can, doing a fair bit of getting around in September, but if there is any way I can be there, I'm so going!


----------



## VikingAdventurer

ellilis said:


> I'd love to go to this if I can... If there is any way I can be there, I'm so going!


This is exactly how I feel about this.


----------



## Preacher

Viking_Adventurer said:


> This is exactly how I feel about this.


Same here. Right now September is a lifetime away.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

True story, @Preacher . It's only April! ::banghead::


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

I really wanna go to this, and September is far enough off that I might just be able to make it happen...


----------



## Tude

dam that looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Matt Derrick

here's a cool page for costume ideas, although most crust lords should fit right in:

https://www.pinterest.com/wastelandpin/


----------



## Matt Derrick

i just bought my tickets! yay! $110 but totally worth it. here's the location by the way:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...2!3m1!1s0x80c3da42056e9587:0x19b081355c0a153c

i'm considering renting a car or something, since i gotta be back to work afterwards, and there's a lot of stuff i want to check out, including a few short stops in LA, and there's a place were you can get a pair of keys to a pool in the middle of the desert, that's kinda a secret, and i want to see it.


----------



## Antelope Bob

Matt Derrick said:


> and there's a place were you can get a pair of keys to a pool in the middle of the desert, that's kinda a secret, and i want to see it.




That would be the Mak Center to get the key. Its a really cool pool.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Antelope Bob said:


> That would be the Mak Center to get the key. Its a really cool pool.



yeah, i have it bookmarked somewhere. i wonder if there's a deposit or something?


----------



## Antelope Bob

I have a bad memory for things like that sry don't remember


----------



## Kal

I make no promises but I will try to be there.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Kal said:


> I make no promises but I will try to be there.



do you have tickets yet?


----------



## Kal

Matt Derrick said:


> do you have tickets yet?


No. How much are the tickets? And where do I get a ticket?


----------



## Matt Derrick

http://wastelandweekend.com/tickets/


----------



## Matt Derrick

so in case anyone is interested, now that we're doing the stp gathering in slab city, i don't have the means to do both that and WW, so i have a ticket for sale if anyone wants one. pm me for info!


----------



## UrottingJaw

I cant wait to go. I'm gonna find someone crusiing through illinois or I am gonna buy a cheao ass four cylinder van and cruise it out there


----------



## Matt Derrick

UrottingJaw said:


> I cant wait to go. I'm gonna find someone crusiing through illinois or I am gonna buy a cheao ass four cylinder van and cruise it out there



you want to buy my ticket?


----------

